# 2014 Illinois Plumbing code



## slumplumber (Jan 22, 2013)

The proposed Illinois 2014 plumbing code was posted in the April 26th Illinois register by the Illinois Secretary of State and is headed off for JCAR review, significant changes are adoption of rain water and grey water use, higher energy standards for domestic hot water systems along with a lot of changes in the language. Here is a link to the Illinois register and the new proposed plumbing code starts around page 5314 of the Illinois review. The comment period closes 45 days after publication and the contact address, phone number and email for comments can be found at the beginning of the document.

http://www.cyberdriveillinois.com/departments/index/register/register_volume37_issue17.pdf


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

slumplumber said:


> The proposed Illinois 2014 plumbing code was posted in the April 26th Illinois register by the Illinois Secretary of State and is headed off for JCAR review, significant changes are adoption of rain water and grey water use, higher energy standards for domestic hot water systems along with a lot of changes in the language. Here is a link to the Illinois register and the new proposed plumbing code starts around page 5314 of the Illinois review. The comment period closes 45 days after publication and the contact address, phone number and email for comments can be found at the beginning of the document.
> 
> http://www.cyberdriveillinois.com/departments/index/register/register_volume37_issue17.pdf


Here's a link here on this site to post a full proper intro..


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

At first glance....

Zebra DWV is allowed with proper solvent
No Fd's required in basement with plumbing above
Mettalic Fd's are no longer required in food service establishments
Bunch of grey water rules
Bunch of reclaimed water rules
Bunch of solar rules
HDPE approved for building sewers
Polypropylene approved for water services and distribution
Plastic urinals approved
Drinking fountains 1 per 100 as opposed to 75
More water closets required in assembly places
Fewer water closets required in offices
Private tank type water closet WFU down to 3 from 5


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

I believe there's a inspectors conference in Springfield next Friday(I may be wrong).I'm having dinner with one of them that night,I'll see what the rumors are about any changes then,and if it will ever be put in print.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

leakfree said:


> I believe there's a inspectors conference in Springfield next Friday(I may be wrong).I'm having dinner with one of them that night,I'll see what the rumors are about any changes then,and if it will ever be put in print.


One of the most funked up new rule by the fed and state, tell me how a replacement lead free ball valve used for main shut off going to help reduces lead plumbing in buildings that are over 50 years old???


----------

